# Green Water - Whats Best?



## Superman (21 Oct 2008)

So I returned from holiday again to find my tank like pea soup.

Reading a thread elsewhere I understand once algae outbreak happens the only way to remove it is by removing the light source?

I'm planning a 50% water change tonight with a 4 day black out. Would it be best to remove as much water as possible?

But other than covering my tank and doing the water change what should I do?

I am assuming here that my filter is now cycled and has reduced the ammonia level in the water.


----------



## JamesC (21 Oct 2008)

Once it's there it can be very hard to remove. Water changes don't normally help. The only 100% way to clear it is to use a UV steriliser/clarifier. Sometimes it disappears just as quickly as it appeared.

I had an interesting case a few years ago when first thing in the morning the water was so green I could hardley see into the tank but by the end of the evening the water was crystal clear with the plants pearling away. After a week of this I got pi**ed off with it and brought a cheap UV off ebay which cleared it up after a day or two.

Have a willow tree nearby? Then have a look at the algae section of my website for more info. Lots of people have had very good success with this method.

James


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Oct 2008)

I ended up buying a Vecton UV when I had problems on my Rio 180.  It cleared it up within a few days.  Of course, you're then left with it reducing your flow a little.  I removed it after a while but went through big tank re-scapes etc, and didn't get green water again.  Can't be sure if the re-scapes/washed substrate etc got rid.  I assume so.


----------



## Ray (21 Oct 2008)

The blackout worked for me, reset the system, see Clive's instructions in my journal.  You have fish so you can only do 50%+ w/c.  Dose after the change.  Blackout.  Dose 2 days into the blackout.  50-70% w/c after and dose.
My 5 day blackout melted nearly all my crypts, and completely killed other things, so you might like to try just 3 days to start with.

If you do get a UV put it on a closed loop pump separate to your filter & run it until clear.  Perhaps your w/c pump would do it.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2008)

UV works well for me, but unless you can plumb one in-line on the filter you may find you have to run it for a few days every couple of months.  I used to get green water regularly in my old 90lt, but it came back after I removed the internal UV filter.  I would think increasing filter turn-over would help to help remove the particles.

I got this one if its any help.

Ebay

Sam


----------



## Superman (21 Oct 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> UV works well for me, but unless you can plumb one in-line on the filter you may find you have to run it for a few days every couple of months.  I used to get green water regularly in my old 90lt, but it came back after I removed the internal UV filter.  I would think increasing filter turn-over would help to help remove the particles.
> 
> I got this one if its any help.
> 
> ...



Cool, that's the one I've bought.

Going to try the black out method tho.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Superman (21 Oct 2008)

Looking at some of my plants, they're losing their leaves a lot. Might take some time to get over this. Why do I always make things complicated?

Before (I must say it looks worse with the lights off):


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2008)

Oh dear... the UV will clear it I guarantee it


----------



## Superman (21 Oct 2008)

50% water change, usual dose and easycarbo.
Now all wrapped up...


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2008)

Nicely done!  I assume you've turned the co2 off?

Sam


----------



## Superman (21 Oct 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Nicely done!  I assume you've turned the co2 off?
> 
> Sam



Yup, only the filter is on at the minute.


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2008)

Cool


----------



## Superman (22 Oct 2008)

The temptation to have a look is nearly killing me.
Tomorrow plan to just dose as per instructions and then wait another 2 days before doing a WC.


----------



## Superman (23 Oct 2008)

So, 48 hours in. Opened the top to add the usual dose.
Couldn't really tell too much as didn't fully remove the bin liners but the water looked a little bit better. Although, I assume that even dead green water will still have a green tinge to it. Will add some filter wool to my external to polish the water.

Fishes seemed to be swimming about ok.

Might leave things another 48 hours and then do the W/C and get started again.


----------



## Superman (26 Oct 2008)

So, the blackout is nearly over. 
Going to finish the blackout at 12 and then large water change. See what it all looks like.
Got my UV steriliser and will run that for a few days too.


----------



## Superman (26 Oct 2008)

Right blackout over.

Opened up and the water was clear-ish, so took another photo.



As you can see, its still a bit cloudy not crystal clear.

I was disappointed with my plants, my P Helferi had just about melted all away. So went out shopping for replacement pots and also bought so Staurogyne sp. to plant in.

After a large water change and replant...




I'm running the UV steriliser for a few days and then see how things go.

All fish seem to be ok and even seen a shrimp which I thought had died!

To summarise what I'd done for this...
50% W/C
Dose and blackout
2 days later, dose again.
2.5 days later. 50 W/C and then back to usual routine.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Oct 2008)

Nice one, glad it worked.  The UV will get anything that's left over 

Sam


----------



## Superman (26 Oct 2008)

Hope people can use this if they ever get green water.

I've never seen my water so clear.


----------

